
Spark - tortilla
https://spark.laravel.com/
======
vthallam
Anyone tried this? Could you integrate only certain components(and customize
them?) with existing laravel application?

------
flxfxp
Anything similar for Django?

------
MasterScrat
Does this have any connection with Apache Spark, or the Spark Java micro-
framework?

If not: WTF? seriously?

~~~
cweagans
No connection beyond sharing a name. Can you elaborate on why you're upset
about that?

~~~
MasterScrat
Ambiguous names are an endless source of confusion and waste of time.

~~~
cweagans
This is why context matters. Nobody in the Laravel community is going to
associate "spark" with anything other than this project, and hardly anyone
outside the Laravel community will associate "spark" with this project.

This is exactly the same thing that happens with
[https://www.drupal.org/project/spark](https://www.drupal.org/project/spark).

Words mean different things to different people depending on context. Getting
annoyed at that is really just a waste of time and energy.

